# Help with QSW rear alignment



## Earthquake Quantum (Sep 26, 2012)

Bought an '86 QSW a few weeks ago and the rear alignment is trashed... I have absolutely no idea what to think other than something is bent.... Control Arm or axle beam possibly bent? Someone suggested maybe take it to a frame shop.... 










Any suggestions? Anyone ever come across a situation like this? 

Obviously the front alignment can be adjusted. The right rear is totally trashed and the left rear is not acceptable. 

I guess 86 QSW doesn't have adjustments for the rear alignment... Anyone ever swapped out the stock parts with something newer that is adjustable? I am new to the QSW world and would appreciate some help very much. Thanks in advance!:beer:


----------



## Earthquake Quantum (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously? Nobody's even got an idea to help out a noob?


----------



## INTERNETRACECAR (May 2, 2007)

the only thing i can think of besides something being bent is that your control arm bushings are utterly and completely wasted, which is entirely possible, mine are currently on the way out and my car is a whole year newer

http://store.powerflexusa.com/volkswagen-mk2-golf-4wd-1985---1992-urethane-bushings-p1310.aspx supposedly these will fit but i've yet to drop the coin on them and find out


----------

